# TV Daewoo no responde



## Víctor Méndez (Ene 20, 2007)

Estoy tratanto de reparar un televisor Daewoo, el del chasis CN-001D que me llegó de un taller de electrónica. Le faltaba el MA8920 y puse. Encontré algunas resistencias abiertas y las reemplacé, al igual que eeprom o memoria. Sin embargo, el TV no enciende y ya no tengo idea de dónde buscar. Si alguien puede ayudarme, lo agradeceré


----------



## Apollo (Ene 30, 2007)

Hola Víctor:

Normalmente cuando un equipo lleg a ti faltando una pieza es que ya le movieron de todo y no pudieron arreglarle nada. al contrario casi siempre le provocan otra falla. Te recomendaría comenzar como si estuviera recién abierta.

El integrado que falta es de la fuente, probablemente sea lo que no funciona, pero como es fuente conmutada, forsozamente necesitas su diagrama, un osciloscopio (y por seguridad un transformador aislador e 1:1).

Checa primero la fuente, cuando te de los voltajes correctos sigues hacia el procesador, buscando todos los voltajes de seguridad (Horixontal, Vertical, Audio, Video, etc), si alguno de estos falta, la TV se proteje y no enciende.

Normalmente otra falla es la memoria, pero esa ya la cambiaste. Así que por ahí ni buscarle.

Para comenzar creo que son las opciones más comunes.

Espero y te sea úti esta información
Saludos al foro


----------

